# Proud Dad



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Page 111 of the new Delta Waterfowl Mag. Thats my girl! Delta Boy bring me some extra copies tomorrow night if you can!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You should be proud! :beer:

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got my issue. You should be proud Leo, nice picture of your daughter. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If someone could post the pic I would appreciate it.

Congrats Leo !!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Which issue is it? What is on the cover?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo, congrats on the pic of your daughter. 
Dan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> If someone could post the pic I would appreciate it.
> 
> Congrats Leo !!!


Agreed! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Congrats but I was concerned you had another child enter this world! 

Hope all is well.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

What a great pic!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats, thats awesome. Also saw your thread on the fuge. Great pics and story. :beer:


----------

